# Opps...  Database error.



## Andy R (Aug 1, 2005)

I made a mistake earlier and messed up a database setting that required me to restore to last nights backup.  Please forgive me for this and know that it is now a 'lesson learned'.

I appologize for this and any extra work, lost posts and members lost.  I will certainly not make that mistake again.

Thanks for understanding.

Andy


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2005)

no biggie, andy. you know how those computers like to give you a hard time. i tried to get logged on several times but figured there was just a problem with something or another that needed to be fixed.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

No worries, computers are great at making us patient souls


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 1, 2005)

I tried to and just thought you booted my butt out the door, but of course MJ put me at ease.....It happens and its back...tis all that matters!


----------



## Raven (Aug 1, 2005)

We once tried to clean up some old inactive accounts (that had not logged in for the past 6 months) and accidently wiped out the account of everyone who had not made a post in the last 30 days.

Irretreiveably erased 513 accounts (ouch).

What amazed me was the number of people who never noticed ha ha.

~ Raven ~


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem, Andy!  Just glad to be back...I think you do a wonderful job!!!


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Aug 1, 2005)

There is that certain feeling in the pit of your stomach when something goes wrong! 

My power supply died Friday morning, but didn't know what it was at the time. I have to make daily uploads and we're out in the middle of nowhere. Ran into town and found a great little place that could get us up and running.

You deserve a ton of praise just for doing what you do here at DC.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

No worries.  I missed DC last night but,  having it down was actully a good thing.  I got some other things done that should have been done already!

You're great!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

ooooooooh so THAT'S why i couldn't get in ????
okay that explains it. just don't let it happen again
andy !!! lol j/k (please don't ban me). i think you're
doing an excellent job. mishaps happen. it's life.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't think anyone feels upset about the glitch..Heck, I wouldn't be able to do any of the things you do for us here at DC..You keep this place humming for us.. For that, a big thank you for the glitch.. Things happen  I'm just glad we are back up and running 

kadesma


----------



## Brooksy (Aug 1, 2005)

Sh*t happens Andy.

By the replies received it is easy to see how people really enjoy and rely on DC.

Thank you for a great job, a wonderful forum and the explanation of the fault.

BTW, your computer is to blame. 

You guys really are a brilliant mob & I really enjoy reading the posts when I can


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 2, 2005)

Not a problem Andy .... but going to start working out so I can be ready to give you 40 lashes with a wet noodle the next time it happens!


----------

